# pid



## cappuccino crackers

anyone gt any good youtube links for installing pid. and also where to gt a pid from. i heard some people bandying cheap prices yet the auber is over 100 dollars,


----------



## Mrboots2u

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10853-PID-on-Silvia


----------



## cappuccino crackers

hi all thanks for the overwelming response haha, does anyone know where i can source the full pid kit for a v3, not an auber as they are far too expensive for me thanks. im an gas engineer aand will be doing the thing myself, ive heard people say they done a pid upgrade for around 30 pounds?? thanks


----------



## Wando64

If you want to buy a "full PID kit for a V3" (as you asked) then you don't have many choices other than Auber or another company called http://www.pidsilvia.com

You get a full kit with installation instructions, for a price. Easy Peasy.

If you want to do it yourself on a budget, I suggest you read the thread linked by Mrboots2u above.

If you are an engineer and have the correct skills you will not have any problem in understanding what's needed and where to source it (mostly eBay).


----------



## cracked_bean

I have had some experience with a very similar system, though it wasn't a solid state relay and I programmed the PID controller myself onto a PLC. I am planning on ordering my Silvia soon and I think this will be one of the first upgrades I carry out. Although I have been thinking that when my Silvia arrives I might go a bit further and have a system I can turn on at a schedule so I can have a pre-warmed system ready for my espresso shot.

If you do end up going through the self bought method I would be very interested in the components you buy specifically.

Good luck!


----------



## soundklinik

cappuccino crackers said:


> hi all thanks for the overwelming response haha, does anyone know where i can source the full pid kit for a v3, not an auber as they are far too expensive for me thanks. im an gas engineer aand will be doing the thing myself, ive heard people say they done a pid upgrade for around 30 pounds?? thanks


If you fallow my PID thread, you can see pictures of all necessary components. Cost about 30 pounds.

All bought on Ebay UK.

The PID I use is like Aubers but without the name, from: * DIGITAL PID TEMPERATURE CONTROLLER 4 KILN FURNACE OVEN ESPRESSO COFFEE MACHINE | eBay


----------



## Glenn

cracked_bean said:


> ...Although I have been thinking that when my Silvia arrives I might go a bit further and have a system I can turn on at a schedule so I can have a pre-warmed system ready for my espresso shot..


Timer plugs are very cheap and readily available. Just set the timer and the machine will turn on.

However, make sure that all valves/knobs are off before you go to bed and that you have water in the reservoir.

Stories of no water or open valves are not uncommon. They equate to expensive repairs or replacement parts.


----------



## soundklinik

Glenn said:


> Timer plugs are very cheap and readily available. Just set the timer and the machine will turn on.
> 
> However, make sure that all valves/knobs are off before you go to bed and that you have water in the reservoir.
> 
> Stories of no water or open valves are not uncommon. They equate to expensive repairs or replacement parts.


I had exactly that misfortune happen to me...My timer is on @ 6:30-off @ 17:30.

While cleaning the front face (one day), I accidentally pushed the stem pump switch on, while machine was off (by timer)...

In the morning, the pump emptied the reservoir through the release valve, into the small pan under, overflowed and on the floor...It was suffering for 20 minutes, screechy noise, running dry...but *the pump* *did not fail*...

Now I have it ON while cleaning...but otherwise there is no danger, since all ins/outs are on top of the Boiler


----------



## cracked_bean

That is something I didn't consider but maybe I could have a water level sensor system.


----------



## mike361

Hi There,

I just thought id let you in one my experiance, so i received my Auber pid the same day i had to go offshore so since i only got back last nite i fitted it this morning and all i can say is wow......makes such a difference instead of having to temp surf...I got this one with the pre infusion > http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=104 it


----------



## cracked_bean

Will try and commandeer this thread,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PT100-Thermocouple-Sensor-Digital-PID-F-C-SSR-Thermostat-Temperature-Controller-/181223804588?pt=UK_BOI_Industrial_Automation_Control_ET&hash=item2a31c7ceac

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-IN-1-PID-KIT-Digital-Temperature-Control-40A-SSR-Heat-Sink-K-Thermocouple-/121300484297?pt=UK_BOI_Industrial_Automation_Control_ET&hash=item1c3e1280c9

I found these two listings on ebay for a setup I think is suitable for the Silvia PID, my only concern is the thermocouple, does anyone have an experience with this shielded type, can I remove it?


----------



## Trevor

mike361 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I just thought id let you in one my experiance, so i received my Auber pid the same day i had to go offshore so since i only got back last nite i fitted it this morning and all i can say is wow......makes such a difference instead of having to temp surf...I got this one with the pre infusion > http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=104 it


Hi Mike,

I'm looking to buy an auber pid soon for my v3 Silvia, I'm not sure yet which version, I was thinking of getting the pre infusion like you but, does it make a difference to your shots? Also was it easy to install? I'm so worried that I'll make a mess up of both the pid and my Silvia, I find this kind of stuff goes over my head!


----------



## mike361

Trevor,

I Can honestly say i have noticed a huge difference in taste compared to before when i was having to temp surf!

Really easy to install i can easy send you the instructions to see how simple it is to install.all the cables are colour coded.

Mike


----------



## cappuccino crackers

mike could you send me instructions too please ?


----------



## Trevor

mike361 said:


> Trevor,
> 
> I Can honestly say i have noticed a huge difference in taste compared to before when i was having to temp surf!
> 
> Really easy to install i can easy send you the instructions to see how simple it is to install.all the cables are colour coded.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Thanks, if you can send me the instructions that will be good and I think I'll be able to do it, I'll give it a go!

Trevor


----------



## froggystyle

cracked_bean said:


> That is something I didn't consider but maybe I could have a water level sensor system.


Been thinking about this also, i keep forgetting to check the water and wonder why the shot doesnt pour after 15 seconds, empty tank, doh!


----------



## froggystyle

Bingo!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Low-Water-Level-Silent-Alarm-With-Bright-Red-Flashing-LED-12V-/121099864772?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item1c321d4ac4#ht_962wt_1190


----------



## cracked_bean

That looks perfect!


----------



## Trevor

OK then, I've taken the plunge and have just ordered an auber pid with steam control for my Silvia. Just looking at the installation instructions and I'm now really worried, hope it's easier to install, when I have the pid and all the parts!!! Or I might be trying to sell it on here, unless there are any kind and helpful forum members, that have fitted one to there Silvia and live in North London and don't mind helping me fit it, for some coffee and homemade cake?


----------



## mike361

Trevor,

Honestly you will be fine if your really stuck feel free to PM me and i'll easy talk to you on the phone.

Mike


----------



## Trevor

mike361 said:


> Trevor,
> 
> Honestly you will be fine if your really stuck feel free to PM me and i'll easy talk to you on the phone.
> 
> Mike


OK thanks Mike, that will be a help if I get stuck!

Trevor


----------

